# Poll about pro-choice/life and Mamas who have/n't had an abortion?



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Sorry if my thread title is unclear. Wondering if you are pro-choice or pro-life and if you have or have not had an abortion.

I am new to this forum but lurk A LOT









Not sure if this has been covered - if so can you point me to the results.

Thanks!
Regina


----------



## Mom2baldie (Oct 29, 2002)

I voted pro-choice and have not had an abortion.

I did have an unplanned pregnancy at the age of 19 though and it was suggested.


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I voted pro choice and have not had an abortion.


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

I voted Pro-Choice and Yes, I have had an abortion. I was 17 and it was the best decision. I cannot imagine being tied to the person I was with at the time because we made a stupid, stupid mistake. I also can't imagine having a 10 year old right now. I will say though, that I did some serious growing up after this and it has really shaped who I am today.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I'm pro-life and have not had an abortion. I had my ds when I was 16 and am so glad I had him.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Shoot! I voted wrong and didn't realize it until after I clicked submit. I meant to vote I am pro-choice and HAVE had an abortion but instead I put pro-choice and have not had an abortion. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm pro-life. I have never had an abortion.

I was 15, I was sexually abused by my father and became pregnant, and I was living in an abusive household.
I believe abortion is wrong. I believe this so strongly that even in such a dier situation such as this, I did not consider it an option.

My daughter is now 5 yrs old, I have been married for 2 yrs to a wonderful man who is planning to adopt her, and i have a new 1 yr old baby boy who isn't really a baby anymore.








Everything has worked out and we are all very happy now.
I know what it's like to be in a tough spot like that and I'm very happy I did not abort my daughter.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

I voted pro-choice and have not had an abortion.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

I'm pro life and have never had an abortion.

I was pressured to have an abortion when I was pregnant with my firstborn.

Debra Baker


----------



## steph (Dec 5, 2001)

I voted Pro-choice and not had an abortion - however, some might feel that I have, since I had an ectopic pregnancy which was terminated by having one of my tubes removed. For me there was no question, it was a life saving proceedure.


----------



## mama ganoush (Jul 8, 2004)

pro-choice and had an abortion. And committed to protecting that same choice for all of our daughters.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I am pro-life and I HAVE NEVER had an abortion because I do not believe in them.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm pro-choice and have had an abortion. I regret becoming pregnant, but I don't regret having the abortion. I am active in keeping abortion safe, available, and legal.


----------



## Ilaria (Jan 14, 2002)

I am pro-choice and have never had an abortion.
I believe in an individual's reproductive rights


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

No time now to read the above posts, but wanted to clarify my vote. My abortion was a D&C at ten weeks due to an anembryonic pregnancy. Just thought I'd throw that out there, in case people were imagining "abortions" were only in the case of unwanted pregnancies....


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Pro-life and never had an abortion, but I've had 3 unplanned pgys and was pressured (by my mom) to abort the first b/c I wasn't married at the time.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

anembryonic pregnancy?


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Pro-choice and have not had an abortion.


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Pro-choice and never had an abortion.

I'm with Ilaria-I believe in the individual's repro. rights.


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

Prochoice, never had one.

Spiritually and emotionally, I am adamnantly opposed to abortion. However, I would never legislate my own spiritual and emotional beliefs.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

pro-choice. and i've had two abortions. my number is up if i get accidently pregnat agian, i'll have the baby.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

Vehemently and admamantly pro-choice and pro-reproductive rights for all women!

ETA: Haven't had an abortion, but am so grateful to all of the people who have fought the fight to keep it safe and legal and am terrified by the slow and sure roll backs of our repro. rights.


----------



## ladyluna (May 13, 2004)

Word, Shoshanasmom.

Pro-choice. Have had.


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

I voted "other."

I am morally "pro-life," as in, I don't think it's just a simple choice. I think it IS killing a life. However, I do think that abortion is at times, the lesser of the two evils. I do think the woman carrying that life is ultimately more important, if we are forced to decide. And I don't trust that pro-life laws would protect the women who do need abortions. Thus I am _politically_ "pro-choice" even though it breaks my heart a bit.

I really think we also need to be spending more time and energy making sure that women have the CHOICE to _not get pregnant in the first place_. There is not enough focus on that, imo.

And I have not had an abortion.


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5*
anembryonic pregnancy?

As in "pregnancy without an embryo." You'll find lots of information about this fairly common occurence if you simply Google for it.

We made the agonizing decision to request an elective termination of a most wanted pregnancy at the advice of our doctor after undergoing months of infertility treatment and testing because an embryo had not developed even by the tenth week. Insult to injury, and the most emotionally painful thing I have ever experienced.

Thanks for asking, phathui5. (I am assuming you were trying to be compassionate.)


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

nak

here here Shosh...

pro choice, have not had...


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I voted pro-life and never had an abortion


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

Pro-choice, have not had an abortion.

I hate the idea that there are women who feel that terminating a pregnancy is their best/only choice. However, until we are able to make sure that every pregnancy is wanted, welcomed, and planned for, we need to have safe abortions available. If they're not legally available, yes, some women will just carry the baby to term and either keep it or give it for adoption. Some women, though, will try any means to terminate the pregnancy. Unlicensed, unsafe "backalley abortionists", herbal abortifacients that could kill them if used incorrectly, etc. It's all about having the safe choice there for women who feel it's the only choice they can make.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Pro-life, never had an abortion... although when the doctor told me I was pregnant with Rain he strongly pressured me to do so, even after I had told him it wasn't something I'd consider. Something about being young, poor, and unmarried...

Dar


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

I am pro-choice and have been blessed in that I have never had to face that kind of choice.

Living the ideal of "every child a wanted child"


----------



## Sasha_girl (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm pro-choice and have never had an abortion. I honestly don't think that *I* would ever have one for personal reasons, but that doesn't mean I'm not passionate about a woman's right to make the choice for herself.


----------



## daricsmami (May 18, 2004)

I voted pro-choice and almost had an abortion but miscarried a few days before the apointment.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I have had an abortion and it colored how I view it. I was porchoice before the abortion.I never had any physical problems, just intense saddness and emotional ones. I couldn't get over the fact that I had killed my baby.I was 17 at the time.

I am now almost 24, and though I voted Pro Life, I am beginning to question that stance too. I beleive it is a baby and I would never do it. I have a "Choose Life" liscense plate on the front of my car, but the opperative word it "Choose". Who am I to tell someone what kind of reproductive choices to make, who is John Ashcroft to do the same thing?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Pro-choice, not had.

I'm not for legislating morality. Each person's choices should be their own.


----------



## radish (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:

I have a "Choose Life" liscense plate on the front of my car, but the opperative word it "Choose".
Wow! Excellent point.

Thanks for all of the responses, Mamas.

I guess I should add that I am Pro-choice and have had an abortion. I was 15 at the time. I do not regret it. I thought my stance would change after having my daughter but it didn't.

I have a large family and almost EVERY girl has been a teen mama.
-My sister at 15 and again at 20
-7 first cousins at various ages (14-18)
-Step sister at 15 (she has 5 at age 26)
-Both step brothers at 16 and 17 (neither has custody now)
and so on and so on...

They are ALL very un-AP, and most are actually HORRIBLE parents (I mean CPS/lost custody/etc).

It is really very sad.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umbrella*
I voted "other."

I am morally "pro-life," as in, I don't think it's just a simple choice. I think it IS killing a life. However, I do think that abortion is at times, the lesser of the two evils. I do think the woman carrying that life is ultimately more important, if we are forced to decide. And I don't trust that pro-life laws would protect the women who do need abortions. Thus I am _politically_ "pro-choice" even though it breaks my heart a bit.

I really think we also need to be spending more time and energy making sure that women have the CHOICE to _not get pregnant in the first place_. There is not enough focus on that, imo.

And I have not had an abortion.

ITA with this post (including the fact that I have never had an abortion).

It's very interesting to me, how different the abortion debate is here in the UK than it is in the States. Abortion for social reasons is legal only until 24 weeks. And there has recently been a big push in the media/etc to re-evaluate this time limit and perhaps move it down (some have suggested to 12 weeks).

I think this is a very healthy debate, and it will be interesting to see what happens to current abortion laws. But I think it is the ardent pro-life side in the States which makes it almost impossible for the States to put the sensible limits on abortion that exist in many other countries. Too afraid that to give some (sensible) ground would be to give everything away (and make the morning after pill illegal).

Ironic, huh?


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Pro-choice and have had an abortion. At 16.


----------



## alliwenk (Nov 6, 2003)

Pro-choice. I have had two abortions. 1st at 18 due to being amazingly stupid. 2nd at 20 due to being on the pill AND taking a barbituate prescribed for migraines. Both were done at 6 weeks. I hate that I got pregnant but am so very grateful to have had the choice. I feel obligated to work as hard as I can to protect the right to safe legal abortion.

Allison


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I have already replied.

I just want to say that I am often amazed at how often a young woman is pressured into having an abortion performed on her body to remove the developing embryo....how is that a "choice" if the young woman is coerced into it for someone else's convenience.....whose choice is it anyway?


----------



## isleta (Nov 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *applejuice*
I have already replied.
.....whose choice is it anyway?

The woman's choice. I chose to have a baby and be a single mama even though I had many who told me I should take a different course.


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

Pro-Life, have not had one

Both my pregnancies were unplanned. Both times I was single. All options were open, but I choose what was right for me.


----------



## janerose (May 9, 2004)

Pro-choice, have not had an abortion.

ITA with the other folks who posted that although my *personal* morals are pro-life (especially after 5 yrs ttc DD) the idea of legislating morals isn't an option. Therefore I'm pro-choice.

I've often wondered how low abortion rates would drop if all the abortion lobbying groups -- anti & pro -- would take significant portions of their funding and use it to educate people about how to keep from becoming pg & options once they are. Also, having been in the position where we were getting ready to adopt, it's a shame our society isn't more supportive of mama's who choose to give their babies up for adoption.

Holly


----------



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

Honestly, I'm pro life for MYSELF, but pro choice for others...so I voted pro choice


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

pro-safe, legal abortions for women who choose them. i haven't had one myself.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candiland*
Spiritually and emotionally, I am adamnantly opposed to abortion. However, I would never legislate my own spiritual and emotional beliefs.


Interesting way to put it. I agree.


----------



## weesej (Apr 19, 2003)

No time now to read the above posts, but wanted to clarify my vote. My abortion was a D&C at ten weeks due to an anembryonic pregnancy. Just thought I'd throw that out there, in case people were imagining "abortions" were only in the case of unwanted pregnancies....

That is a miscarriage that you had done surgically. The pregnancy would have miscarried on its own. You were not electing to abort a baby you otherwise thought was healthy because you didn't want the pregnancy.

I have had 1 D and C after a baby died at 13 weeks and attempted a medical miscarriage at home with an anembryonic pregnancy at 9 weeks (Cytotec) The attempt failed and I miscarried on my own at 11.5 weeks. BTW I am pro-life and never had an abortion, even though I was pregnant at 18. I also believe I miscarried after a rape at 13 and would not have aborted then either even though my parents are pro-choice. So I have been in the decision of trying to decide.


----------



## LinzluvsGJ (Mar 16, 2004)

Pro-life and never had an abortion. I never would, I never will. I do not believe that it is my choice or anyone else's to choose that a baby should die for any reason.


----------



## JillyKay (Feb 25, 2004)

Pro-life. Never had an abortion. I do not believe I have the right to take the life of another.


----------



## midnight mom (Feb 4, 2003)

Pro-choice--never had an abortion.

Almost had one at age 16, went to the clinic and all...
So glad I had the choice to do what was best for me!!!


----------



## mamangazelle (Apr 25, 2003)

I am pro-choice and never had one (but it was suggested by many when I got pregnant at 18







)


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

but it was suggested by many when I got pregnant at 18
Isn't it *amazing* what people feel okay about saying OUT LOUD.


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *candiland*
Spiritually and emotionally, I am adamnantly opposed to abortion. However, I would never legislate my own spiritual and emotional beliefs.


That's basically how I feel. I voted "other", because I feel like I can't really identify with either side. You won't find me at a pro-life march, OR a pro-choice one. I was pressured to have an abortion when I was pregnant with Nick, becasue I was 19 and his father was a loser. Clearly, I didn't do it, and I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I am PRO-LIFE and have never had an abortion.

I believe that a woman has the right to do what she wants with her body, but when it comes to abortion your are taking someones rights away and controlling what happens to someone elses body, its no longer your decision to make. You make your choice when you have sex and get pregnant.


----------



## mom2x (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryLang*
I am PRO-LIFE and have never had an abortion.

I believe that a woman has the right to do what she wants with her body, but when it comes to abortion your are taking someones rights away and controlling what happens to someone elses body, its no longer your decision to make. You make your choice when you have sex and get pregnant.

Unless, of course, you did not have a choice.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Two wrongs don't make a right. In the case of rape/incest, the baby is just as innocent as the mother.


----------



## mom2x (Apr 5, 2004)

I just meant that you don't always get to make the choice, that's all.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I have never had an abortian and I am pro-choice. I do have close relatives who had them for reasons that I thought were completly unneeded and I do not think I could ever personally have one.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
Isn't it *amazing* what people feel okay about saying OUT LOUD.










Tired, my GRANDMOTHER didn't suggest that I have one. She DEMANDED it.







And when I refused, she proceeded to tell me what an a$$ I was, how stupid and selfish I was being, how my life was ruined, told my mother that she should insist that I abort--or else what kind of mother would she be.... She had her sisters and neice (whom we hadn't spoken to in YEARS) calling me and my mom, telling them "Oh, Karen had an abortion-it was the best thing..." "You know, if abortion had been legal when I was younger, I might have been able to have a better life..." And all this crap

When I thought I was having a miscarriage, the only thing she could offer was "Well, _really_ Kelly. It's for the best"





















:







:




























:

Let me tell you, I have never forgiven her for what she said and how she acted towards me and my VERY wanted unborn child. I never will. I still get a strong urge to write nasty letters to these jerks...maybe one day I won't supress that urge.

And so much for her BS--I graduated HS on time, and I'll graduate from Nursing School next August (2005) and I've already gotten job offers to make well over 60k a year if I work FT (which i won't though, but just to know the opportunity is there), my son is blossoming wonderfully into a beautiful (spiritual as well as emotional) little boy. Can you tell I'm on my soap box right now? Grrrrrr..... (here I go with that rabidity again....I'm totally having a Cujo moment-foaming out the mouth and the whole 9)

As a side note: Did anyone see the Chris Rock special, where he's saying you should never be the one to suggest an abortion, because then when you go visit the kid, you'll say "How you doing, Little Man?" and the kid'll be like "I'm alive, that's how the F--- I'm doing!"







: Chris Rock it the funniest, and there's so much truth in what he says.

Wanna know my unapologetic prejudice: I severely dislike (trying not to say the H word here!) PRO-ABORTIONERS!!!







:

Before I get flamed (by those of you who don't know me) I'd like to add that I am PRO-CHOICE, and yes, there is a gigantic difference between prochoice and proabortion (which my grandmother clearly is). I'd also like to add that I've met VERY few pro-abortioners...If you'd still like to flame me, go right ahead, because I stand by every word that I speak in these forums unless I am proven wrong. I am a very fair person by spirit, nature and zodiac (I am a Libra, ya know!). I try to treat all with respect and I expect the same.

Okie dokie then...that was cathartic. Thank you all.

Best Wishes For a Happy and Healthy Uterus to ALL,
Kelly


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Kelly. You need a few deep breaths!!!

Chris Rock is very funny.







Ooops, now I've outed myself.


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Pro-choice and have had an abortion. I was 14 at the time. It may have been a result of sex with my bf at the time, or it may have been a result of date rape from the guy before that boyfriend. Either way, it was the best thing I could have done. I could not have spent the rest of my life (or the next 18 years) with that boyfriend, he turned out to be a bit nuts, and I could not have carried a baby to term who was the result of a rape. Not knowing who the father was would have tore me up as well. It turned out well, I have a dd that I concieved 6 months after that abortion. Her father and I are great friends and my dd has a special place on this earth. She was meant to be here and she wouldn't have been had I not had the previous abortion. In fact, I don't think any of my children would be here were it not for that abortion. Maybe that sound callous, but it was a choice that I had to make and I think I made the right one. I wouldn't change a thing, except if I had a choice I wouldn't have gotten pregnant the first time to begin with.


----------



## midnight mom (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy*
and yes, there is a gigantic difference between prochoice and proabortion (which my grandmother clearly is). I'd also like to add that I've met VERY few pro-abortioners...









I totally and completely agree!!!!!!!

I'm prochoice and proud of it -- but not proabortion.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

pro-life, never had an abortion, can't imagine a situation where I would ever have one


----------



## flight (Feb 3, 2004)

Personally, spiritually, morally, I am pro-life, but politically, I am pro-choice. And yes, choice is the active word. I am also pro-sex education. Lots of it. So people know how their bodies work and know how to prevent pregnancy in the first place if they don't want it.

I had a pregnancy scare when I was in the (long, drawn-out) process of trying to break up with a very controlling boyfriend. He did not believe in adoption and would have insisted we keep the child and get married. (Mid-way through university! Yeah right!) Fortunately, I either miscarried or had simply skipped a period.

But what would have happened if the pregnancy went to term? What if he was physically abusive as well as emotionally manipulative? What if I didn't have a supportive family who would have helped me out? That's why I believe abortion needs to be legal.


----------



## magnoliablue (Dec 29, 2002)

I am pro-choice and had an abortion as a teen. Though I could not make the same choice personally again, I respect the right of every woman to make that choice free of her own will.


----------



## Gendenwitha (Apr 2, 2002)

One of my favorite bumper stickers:
"Abortion is a disease, not a crime, stop the war"

Yes, I know it doesn't begin to cover it for those who truly believe it's murdering a child, but when you look at it in a broader social context, it's very true, and seems like a good middle ground for us to start communicating on.

I clicked pro-choice, but I'm actually pro-abortion in the first weeks of pregnancy, (I would like to see a reduction in the number of unwanted kids) pro-choice pretty through most the the second trimester, and anti-abortion from 20 weeks on, but still not sure if legislation is the best way to accomplish that.

If a woman in a healthy place--physically, emotionally, spiritually--in _all_ her relationships--partner, familiy, & society--there should be no reason for her to have an abortion. I think we're far better off creating healthy relationships, and access to health care, including birth control, than we are putting our energy into prosecuting & persecuting women who have abortions.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

*


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Did the sticky go "POOF!" ? I can't find it. I don't see how we can blame someone for posting about these issues when the sticky is MIA.


----------



## Gendenwitha (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skellbelle*









There is currently a moratorium on all discussions of abortion.

It's not allowed at this time. See the sticky.


You know, I like many of the people here at MDC, but stupid censorship is the reason I left the last board I used to post on (parentsplace) and went to theparentperspective instead. As a matter of fact that board was created out of frustration of the censorship on a previous debate board.

Now the last time I went to parentsplace, they were debating nice safe fluffy topics and had a fraction of the people posting. Is that really what we want? I mean the board is activism is anyone really expecting neutral opinions when they start a thread like this?


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

I am definitley pro-life, never had an abortion.

You can pro-choice in taking birth control of some sort.

Quote:

(I would like to see a reduction in the number of unwanted kids)
Those unwanted children may end up being wanted by parents who can not get pregnant. If the pregnancy is unwanted why not carry full term and have the baby adopted as a new born.
What a LONG waiting list people are on for that!!!!!!Must be frustrating for those who are waiting for thier pride and joy through adoption when they here about an aborted unwanted child.

I will end by saying I don't judge those who do, my sister and Best Friend had one done. Mind you I didn't support them, and told them that. They regret it now. It's very sad.

Steff


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

I am pro choice for OTHER people. Not for myself. I, myself, believe that life begins at conception. However, I have also been a terrified 18 year old feeling like she had no option but to have the abortion. I can see both sides of the story. I don't want ppl to have abortions, but I am afraid that if they were outlawed, they would no longer be safe for those who make that awful choice.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

I just wanted to add

Another friend of mine before I had children wanted to get an abortion. She knew how I felt. Didn't care. Which was fine. Ended up that it was too late for her to do it. So she carried the baby full term and had people adopt the baby as a new born. Crazy thing is the parents couldn't get there the day she had him and she had to stay with the little guy for 5 days.
I don't know how she did it?
Man I was a complete wreck. I was so sad for her (even if she wasn't) and I was so happy for the couple when they came to pick the baby up. They were trying not to be overjoyed but they really were so happy. They were waiting for 7 yrs for a baby.

Much better outcome than abortion.

Steff


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steff*
If the pregnancy is unwanted why not carry full term and have the baby adopted as a new born.


Just wondering... if the pregnancy is unwanted...how continuing it will help the woman?? That's the case MANY times-the pregnancy is unwanted (be it bad timing, health issues, rape, etc).

Just curious...


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steff*
Much better outcome than abortion.

yes, this one seems to have been. Sadly, many others are not....


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:

Just wondering... if the pregnancy is unwanted...how continuing it will help the woman?? That's the case MANY times-the pregnancy is unwanted (be it bad timing, health issues, rape, etc).
Well I am pro-life so at that point I would say don't be selfish and think of yourself think about the baby.

But that is just me.

Steff


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

A pregnancy only inconveniences the mother? Is she not put out of work and potentially unable to pay bills, take care of other children, at serious risk for depression, etc?? I know many women, who-for them to carry a baby to term would literally put them and their families (including one or more young children) out on the streets. One could easily say that it'd be selfish for them to birth the baby.


----------



## the sunshine (Jul 31, 2003)

I understand it's just you, Steff, but--"don't be selfish"?? I think that shows a lack of understanding about why many women have abortions.


----------



## wolfie (Jun 30, 2004)

Actually I don't believe the government has a say in what a woman does with her body. That said. I think we as women need to make smarter choices. I had an abortion when I was young and stupid and totally in "love" with the most manipulative self-centered ..... ok anyway. you get the picture. I totally regret the choice I made then because I could have done other things. Im older and wiser now. I have had 3 beautiful babies now 7, 5, and 2. During every pregnancy I felt such guilt because I did kill / "terminate" the life that was growing inside of me once many years ago. I don't believe that abortion should be "legislated" except for partial birth abortion. As far as an election year issue it is at the bottom of my list.
Everyone of us has to live with the choices that we make.
Peace


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

The Sunshine, my point exactly (although I am much more long winded...







)

Thanks


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Totally Pro choice...been on both sides of the fence, got pregnant at 16 and got disowned and kicked out because I refused to have an abortion...didnt you know I "ruined the family name" LMAO my *upstanding* parents even tried to farm me off to a maternity home *sigh*

I did what I needed to do at that point and had my baby..but I am a hardcore surviver..and will fight till the end.

That said, a few years later I found myself in a position where I had to make a choice and I am sooooo glad the choice was there for me to make...and that it was my right to make, *I* knew what *I* needed at that moment nobody else should have the right to tell someone.

So ya I had the abortion...and to be honest I do not regret it..I can imagine my life would have taken a different path than it has now and I doubt it would have been for the better.


----------



## steff (Apr 7, 2004)

See you have to remember while I believe in pro-life and the whole selfish thing I still do not judge others. I can believe what I believe without judging. I don't judge my sister or my friend or anyone else.

Steff


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

steff


----------



## attachmentfeminist (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:

What a LONG waiting list people are on for that!!!!!!Must be frustrating for those who are waiting for thier pride and joy through adoption when they here about an aborted unwanted child.
See, this stuff just makes me shake my head. I really dislike hearing about the "long lines" and the poor adoptive parents that are so stiffed by abortion when the list of children in foster homes deemed "unadoptable" for age, "defects" or something as simple as being the "wrong race" is thousands of times longer. Woman becomes pregnant with a child she can't have, a child already deemed "unadoptable" for whatever reason, and she has an abortion, she's "selfish."

What about all the selfish adoptive couples that would rather hold out for the perfect, often WHITE newborn baby, and whine about abortion, rather than take a child that desperately needs a home? Maybe people should be picketing THEIR houses.

*edited to fix a quote tag


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraBaker*
I'm pro life and have never had an abortion.

I was pressured to have an abortion when I was pregnant with my firstborn.

Same here.
My first son was born when I was still in college. DH and I were married about 6 weeks before AJ was born. I have been anti-abortion for as long as I can remember and abortion simply was NOT an option IMO.


----------

